# Grease 3



## Five Hole (Jun 23, 2002)

http://www.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,4057,5877418^21902,00.html



> OLIVIA Newton-John and John Travolta have signed up for Grease 3 - with Kylie Minogue to play their teenage daughter, reports say.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

A 34 year old playing a teenager? Gee, maybe there is still hope for me in Hollywood.


----------

